# Dinh dưỡng hợp lý khi mang thai



## Thanhloan94 (26/8/21)

Năng lượng trung bình cần cho hoạt động của phụ nữ là 2.200 kcal/ ngày, 3 tháng giữa thai kỳ năng lượng cần tăng thêm 360kcal/ ngày và 3 tháng cuối mẹ bầu cần thêm 475kcal/ ngày. Tương ứng với lượng năng lượng mẹ bầu nạp vào cơ thể, tốc độ tăng cân của thai nhi khoảng 0,4 kg/ tuần trong 3 tháng giữa và 3 tháng cuối thai kỳ.





 Chế độ dinh dưỡng cho phụ nữ mang thai cần đầy đủ 4 nhóm chất thiết yếu:
– Chất bột đường (carbohydrate)
– Chất đạm (protein)
– Chất béo (lipid)
– Các loại vitamin, chất xơ và khoáng chất.





 Mẹ bầu cần xây dựng thực đơn cân đối các nhóm chất để tránh thiếu năng lượng gây suy dinh dưỡng bào thai hay thừa năng lượng khiến mẹ tăng cân quá mức.
Ngoài ra, một số dưỡng chất thiết yếu mẹ bầu cần bổ sung trong suốt thai kỳ bao gồm:
– Canxi: Giúp hình thành bộ xương và tạo răng cho thai nhi. Các thực phẩm chứa nhiều canxi có thể kể đến như sữa, cá, đậu, rau xanh, sữa chua, phomai…
– Acid folic: Có nhiều trong bắp cải, măng tây, bông cải xanh và trắng, cam, chuối, trứng… Nếu không cung cấp đủ axit folic mẹ bầu dễ bị thiếu máu, thai nhi có thể dị tật ống thần kinh.
– Vitamin A: Mẹ bầu cần bổ sung 800 μg/ngày vitamin A nhưng không nên bổ sung vượt quá mức này bởi có thể dẫn đến quái thai. Vitamin A có nhiều trong gan, lòng đỏ trứng gà, bơ, sữa, thịt, rau quả có màu xanh, màu vàng, đỏ…
– Vitamin D: Cần thiết cho sự hấp thụ canxi, photpho, góp phần hình thành xương cho thai nhi. Việc không cung cấp đủ vitamin D khiến trẻ bị còi xương, co giật do hạ canxi máu, loãng xương sớm… Mẹ bầu có thể hấp thu vitamin D thông qua tắm nắng vào buổi sáng và qua thực phẩm như gan cá, trứng, bơ sữa…
– Vitamin B1: Có trong gạo không xay quá trắng, các loại đậu, thịt lợn nạc, rau bina, nấm mỡ, cá… Phụ nữ mang thai cần bổ sung đủ vitamin B1 để phòng ngừa bệnh tê phù trong và sau quá trình mang thai.
– Sắt: Trong thời kỳ mang thai, mẹ bầu cần cung cấp 1000 mg sắt/ngày để tăng lượng máu cho mẹ, cung cấp đủ máu cho thai nhi và bù lại lượng máu mất lúc sinh
– I ốt có vai trò quan trọng đối với mẹ bầu. Thiếu I ốt có thể gây sảy thai, thai chết lưu, sinh non, trẻ sinh ra chậm phát triển trí tuệ, cân nặng sơ sinh thấp, bị khuyết tật bẩm sinh như liệt tay chân, điếc, lé, nói ngọng…
– Bên cạnh các dưỡng chất thiết yếu cần bổ sung, mẹ bầu cũng cần lưu ý tránh một số loại thực phẩm như: Bia rượu, chất kích thích; cá có hàm lượng thủy ngân cao; cá, thịt, trứng sống hoặc chưa nấu chín; sữa, nước ép trái cây chưa tiệt trùng, phô mai; sản phẩm chưa rửa; thực phẩm chế biến sẵn; đồ chiên rán nhiều dầu mỡ…
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền


----------

